# Doxa Not worth the Money. Change my Mind.



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

I have been interested in Doxa and love the looms but after looking into the brand and the "more affordable" options I just can't see spending the money on them over say a Monta. I get the heritage but the price for what you get just seems off. Am I just paying for the name?


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

To each his own and all of these are a luxury so got to get what appeals to you.

For me, Monta makes a nice enough watch but a bit generic. Doxa does color like no one else’s really and I am all in on that. The heritage and being there from the beginning is nice too.


----------



## SubMoose (May 15, 2016)

Amarriednerd said:


> I have been interested in Doxa and love the looms but after looking into the brand and the "more affordable" options I just can't see spending the money on them over say a Monta. I get the heritage but the price for what you get just seems off. Am I just paying for the name?


I agree with Nitron. Buy what you like and what you will wear every day, there are a ton of small brands that run in similar circles. The Monta guys are in my home town, love their straps but the watches don't speak to me. That says nothing of their passion, quality or excellence. Find a redbar meeting and see if you can try a few on, you'll settle in on something that works. Best of luck!


----------



## cycleguy (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't personally own one but one of my good friends has 2 and swears by them. There is definitely a component of heritage to them, but my friend says they are very comfortable watches and likes the lively colors. Doxa is on my list of watches to purchase in the future.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Change your mind I will not......If you don't like the watch,price and or the people running the company....Buy a monta or......... whatever
I Think they are expensive........ But not (so much) compared to other Swiss semi/entry-level luxury brands.

For me the sub300 is the one watch to rule them all so I bought it 😏

If I could have only one watch (and wasn't allowed to sell or trade it)
It is the sub300 Searambler......the lume is the only thing that isn't on par with the rest of the watch. 
The only luxury problem this watch brings for me.......I have absolutely no desire in my rotation anymore 😢
Anyhoe........as many members have suggested before me in many, many threads.....buy what you like always of course........(But if you spend too much time on this forum you will eventually get to love or even the need for some watches that you really wouldn't have been interested in before you came here.
Cheers


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Amarriednerd said:


> I have been interested in Doxa and love the looms but after looking into the brand and the "more affordable" options I just can't see spending the money on them over say a Monta. I get the heritage but the price for what you get just seems off. Am I just paying for the name?


To each his own... don't get it if it doesn't appeal to you! Period.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Same can be said for Rolex, Omega etc. You name it. Don't you think? Why bash a brand because of what you feel or don't feel?


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

You need to “feel” a watch and if it doesn’t rev your engine there are plenty out there that will.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Sticky is right as usual......"Don't think feeeeel.....it is like a Finger pointing away to the moon.....Don't concentrate on the Finger or you will miss all that heavenly glory"


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Funny, I asked myself this same question just a couple months ago. Since I was a boy and saw Cpt Cousteau's Doxa I have loved the look of a orange faced Doxa diver. For me the contrast of the mainly black hands is perfect. Where I had a problem was would I actually wear it or would I be afraid to damage it. 

This may get flames but I decided to by a Seiko SRPD59 orange face, yes it's not the same tone, and right now I am having Doxa style hands and a real sapphire installed. All in will be $325 which IMO is okay for daily wear and tear.


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

Used to be worth the money. Not under current management. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Anders_Flint (Jan 26, 2019)

MJM said:


> Used to be worth the money. Not under current management.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Not sure what the management has to do with the value proposition of a watch. Hell, they're still made by the same people (Walca), in the same place and with the same quality controls, so no different in my eyes. Except now there's a good chance you can actually get a discount from an AD, and the model you want probably isn't a limited edition, so you can actually buy one. Just my 2 cents.

Either way, no mechanical watch is really worth the money, they're inferior in every aspect that matters vs something like a cheap but functional gshock. You don't buy one for its value you buy one because you want one.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

Anders_Flint said:


> Not sure what the management has to do with the value proposition of a watch. Hell, they're still made by the same people (Walca), in the same place and with the same quality controls, so no different in my eyes.


I sure do love my "new management" 300T. Tells the time, I can take it in the water, it's shiny, glows in the dark quite reasonably. Does all sorts of watch related things quite well! ?


----------



## the_dude07 (Jan 14, 2014)

Why do we need to change your mind? The fate of the world doesn't depend on anyones opinion on a luxury good.


----------



## AnthonyAQL (Aug 29, 2019)

Go get your Monta. Lol


----------



## labratpip (Nov 24, 2019)

That's the beauty of having millions of options in the watch world. It's not for everyone, but I will swear by mine after wearing it daily. It's hard to go back to anything else.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

There's no response from OP so far. Maybe he decided to bite the bullet, and secretly went to get the Doxa which he has been lusting without him realizing.


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

You can now get a Doxa diver for less that a grand...









SUB 200


This 3-hand stainless steel diver's watch sports a scratch-resistant sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating. The SUB 200 has a unidirectional rotating bezel and is available in 7 dial colors, with the option of a tone-on-tone rubber strap or a steel bracelet.




doxawatches.com


----------



## al2882 (Oct 6, 2020)

I think the Doxa sub 200 is a beautiful watch, and the price is amazing value. You say Monta but that's another 1k above the Doxa, and with less heritage. 

I'm not saying that Monta isn't good. It's great. I'm in the process of buying a Monta Skyquest myself. But honestly the Doxa sub 200 might be my next one. Now the sub 200 c graph? Not so sure I'd pay close to 3k for that mainly because 3k is used Speedy territory.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

300T is just looking better and better...both from a design perspective and price wise.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Mate, just have a " go " on one. Plenty here have multiples pre Rick, during Rick and some have bought the new generation's.
They are a bloody great piece.. a great Brand that is evolving again and more new beginnings in Doxa plus really interesting re births from more oldies coming back.in to market. 
Two bob's worth mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

What is your expectations here? Afficiaonados will say worth it detractors not...

You will always find something better for the money. A watch only tells time, you can get 200m from vostok or G-Shock. The maths tell lok somewhere else. Heart is personal.

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Joe90 (Jul 26, 2018)

Ot1S said:


> Change your mind I will not......If you don't like the watch,price and or the people running the company....Buy a monta or......... whatever
> I Think they are expensive........ But not (so much) compared to other Swiss semi/entry-level luxury brands.
> 
> For me the sub300 is the one watch to rule them all so I bought it 😏
> ...


Ha...I've finally found someone in the same predicament as me.
I have other watches...but the Sub 300 Searambler (Silverlung in my case) is on my wrist almost 100% of the time.
I've also owned a Rolex Sub...but nothing has as much character as the Doxa.

I also have a Sub 300 Sharkhunter Blacklung and while I _could_ like it as much I've decided I love the Searambler so I'm still deciding what to do with the Sharkie.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Overpriced? Probably. Worth the price? Probably. Not a great value proposition but the second hand market is strong for the most sought after examples.
And this thread needs more pics.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks like the OP has left the building. I guess we changed her/his mind....

I think Doxa is in an awkward place pricewise, with pressure from below by smaller independents and the Seikos and Squales, from the middle tier of Longines, Oris and Tudor and jabove with Omega, IWC, Rolex, etc. What they have is solid build and legit heritage, plus a striking and quirky design language Informed by diving and diving alone like almost no one else anymore.

If you want a Doxa you need to get a Doxa. In that sense, the value proposition is relatively unique and stable.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

@ Joe90 nice comment I have been thinking about getting another color to......But with these prices.....I figured I better stick with my first choice 🙄 and with the change to wintertime I just switched to another out of the accumulation, and as of now going to rotate every 5 days for six weeks then put the Rambler back on for two weeks ensofortundsoweiter🤔

This way I can enjoy all of what/watch I have, the Rambler get some RR in the box (less wear n tear) and when I do wear it for two weeks straight will appreciate the cosc movement to the fullest. 
As a plus......every time I will wear it will probably,most likely blow my mind all over again and again and again aaaaaand it will be on the wrist for 12 weeks a year which justify the price paid for it 🤔
Justsomethoughts shared with fellow enthusiasts. 
Cheers


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Kirkawall said:


> Looks like the OP has left the building. I guess we changed her/his mind....
> 
> I think Doxa is in an awkward place pricewise, with pressure from below by smaller independents and the Seikos and Squales, from the middle tier of Longines, Oris and Tudor and jabove with Omega, IWC, Rolex, etc. What they have is solid build and legit heritage, plus a striking and quirky design language Informed by diving and diving alone like almost no one else anymore.
> 
> If you want a Doxa you need to get a Doxa. In that sense, the value proposition is relatively unique and stable.


This is a smart take. Heritage does come at a price, it seems.


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone who has owned one and had to go through the painful and unnecessarily expensive process to servicing will tell you its not worth it. Great looking watches with history but def not worththe headaches associated with dealing with the company for service.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

wolfie1 said:


> Anyone who has owned one and had to go through the painful and unnecessarily expensive process to servicing will tell you its not worth it. Great looking watches with history but def not worththe headaches associated with dealing with the company for service.


I dont see why servicing would be a problem? The modern watches have standard ETA movements that are easily serviceable anywhere. So why even send it off to Doxa?
The vintage pieces are another thing entirely but that is out of scope for this discussion I feel..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfie1 (Apr 22, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> I dont see why servicing would be a problem? The modern watches have standard ETA movements that are easily serviceable anywhere. So why even send it off to Doxa?
> The vintage pieces are another thing entirely but that is out of scope for this discussion I feel..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Things like case parts and such.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

wolfie1 said:


> Anyone who has owned one and had to go through the painful and unnecessarily expensive process to servicing will tell you its not worth it. Great looking watches with history but def not worththe headaches associated with dealing with the company for service.


Maybe some individuals had issues years ago, but I don't think it's any issue now to merit mentioning. I have had a few Doxas all these years and still do, and I never had any issue with my watches or servicing them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amarriednerd (Jun 15, 2019)

achilles said:


> There's no response from OP so far. Maybe he decided to bite the bullet, and secretly went to get the Doxa which he has been lusting without him realizing.


You couldn't be more right I have one on the way next week. As another person posted "you don't buy it for value you buy it because you like it"


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats OP! Show us the watch when it arrives. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Kirkawall said:


> Looks like the OP has left the building. I guess we changed her/his mind....
> 
> I think Doxa is in an awkward place pricewise, with pressure from below by smaller independents and the Seikos and Squales, from the middle tier of Longines, Oris and Tudor and jabove with Omega, IWC, Rolex, etc. What they have is solid build and legit heritage, plus a striking and quirky design language Informed by diving and diving alone like almost no one else anymore.
> 
> ...


Well said

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

You'd have to convince me Monta is worth the money any day over Doxa.


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

I just picked up a Sub 200 T. Graph and couldn't be happier. I have a few Doxa's 50th, I think they are a value proposition for what you get in terms of movement and capability. Looking forward to taking the 200 T. Graph on some dives in the future!


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Worth is subjective. My 750t Pro is subjectively worth every smile while I'm wearing it!


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

Just get what you want bro, nobody needs to change your mind. I wouldn’t bother personally.


----------



## watchdanny (Jan 7, 2021)

nitron135 said:


> To each his own and all of these are a luxury so got to get what appeals to you.
> 
> For me, Monta makes a nice enough watch but a bit generic. Doxa does color like no one else's really and I am all in on that. The heritage and being there from the beginning is nice too.


You are paying for the name but keep in mind that because of that it will hold value better


----------



## watchdanny (Jan 7, 2021)

Tom Littlefield said:


> You can now get a Doxa diver for less that a grand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the gray market the sub 200 is at about $750


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

If you’re looking at it from a “worth the money“ standpoint, watches in general, quickly become an “it’s all relative” discussion... A $30 quartz Timex will keep time more accurately than any mechanical watch that I’m aware of and require less servicing. So are mechanical watches worth the money? What about a $12,000 steel Submariner, worth it? Obviously there are intangible elements involved when purchasing a watch and those intangibles vary drastically by individual.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

*"The quality will remain when the price is forgotten."*
-- Henry Royce co founder of Rolls-Royce


----------



## gelatomancer (May 3, 2019)

I had a black dialed, steel bezel Monta Oceanking and recently got a Sharkhunter 300T so I can do a pretty good comparison of the two.

On paper, the Monta wins. It's thinner. It has applied indices versus painted on. It has sword hands versus flat. The lume is far superior. The thing about it, though, is I found it to be a little, well, boring. It looked the same as so many other divers out there. It was like a really good vanilla ice cream, at the end of the day it is still vanilla. The only really outstanding thing that made me want to wear it was their bracelet quality. Monta bracelets are by far the best I've ever worn, even more comfortable than a worn in rubber strap with a genius quick adjust clasp.

The Doxa 300T, though, has some real character around it. Cushion case, beads of rice, diver chart bezel, giant minute hand. It has a look that no one else is doing.

For me, wearing a watch is a part of fashion and I like stuff that stands out so I like the Doxa. If you want a traditional watch, the Monta is probably what you're after.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

I agree, the Monta does look a bit bland... Does the brand have any significant dive history? Did Jacques Cousteau ever wear one? Any innovations such as a HRV? Also looks to be priced higher than a 300T. I’m sure they are great dive watches but I would personally go with the Doxa.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

The value question is just as subjective as you want to make it. Brand to brand, watch to watch. I'm having a similar debate between my Searambler 300 50th and my Divingstar Poseidon. They sell new for the same roughly, but to me the Searambler seems special, and well worth the money. Staring at the Poseidon Divingstsar I'm not seeing a $2k watch. I would love it if it were $1,200 or even $1,500. Now to some other DOXA guys they love the yellow special edition and think it's worth it. 


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Well this has been an interesting read thus far and congrats to the OP for pulling the trigger. I too am contemplating a purchase but it's never been about the "value proposition" for me. I've always like the iconic looks that the Sub 300T evokes and so it's just a matter of colour. What I find amusing is the pre-cognitive dissonance I've been experiencing and all the reasoning behind my preferences. At first blush, it would be orange because of the heritage behind it. The thing is, I already have an orange faced dive watch (modded SKX011) and Lord knows, I've been through a plethora of blue faced divers as well. I've always liked the Caribbean when it was launched years ago, so I need to choose. I've considered buying used but quite frankly, I'm not seeing much of an incentive given prices compared to new. The only wrinkle at the moment is that the orange Sub300T is presently out of stock at DoxaUS . This of course is temporary but in the meantime, the Caribbean is available. Hmmmm........


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m wondering if 42 mm SeaRambler is wearable on a 7.25 wrist, or too big?


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

JOHN J. said:


> I'm wondering if 42 mm SeaRambler is wearable on a 7.25 wrist, or too big?


The bezel is much smaller than the case and that along with the case shape means the 300t doesn't wear its size, but much smaller. I wear it quite comfortably on a 6,75"


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

The orange is very compelling, due to the heritage. However, the caribbean is wearable in more situations... Difficult decision. Good luck!


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Be sure to let us know what you choose


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

TJ19 said:


> Be sure to let us know what you choose


Will do!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just curious, is there such a thing as a "discount code" for Doxa? I'm ready to pull the trigger! Thanks


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

I’m not aware of any discount codes or sale prices directly from Doxa website. You may be able to get a discount from an AD.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

RussMurray said:


> Just curious, is there such a thing as a "discount code" for Doxa? I'm ready to pull the trigger! Thanks


Some resellers do the occasional discount - I bought my Searambler from Jura at a discount. But I did wait a while for a discount to appear..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flylock (Apr 23, 2008)

You can just buy one and wear it for awhile and if you don’t like it just sell it. So many folks are always looking for a second hand buy.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I pulled the trigger the other day and this one should be here days end March 3. I'm kinda pumped and I'm going to be kinda poor


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Congratulations! Be sure to post a wrist shot when it arrives.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

TJ19 said:


> Congratulations! Be sure to post a wrist shot when it arrives.


I sure will.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

I'll change your mind. Tell me a carbon watch that beats the doxa price.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Contaygious said:


> I'll change your mind. Tell me a carbon watch that beats the doxa price.
> View attachment 15733452


Tempest Carbon Watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

They are unique amongst a sea of Rolex Submariner copies.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I guess I'm part of the club? My Sub 300T arrived 2 days early and good thing I came home when I did this morning because the package was sitting on my porch! As some have you may have guessed, I opted for the Caribbean and I love it. Removed 3 links to fit my 7.25" wrist and voila, Bob's yer uncle!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RussMurray said:


> Well, I guess I'm part of the club? My Sub 300T arrived 2 days early and good thing I came home when I did this morning because the package was sitting on my porch! As some have you may have guessed, I opted for the Caribbean and I love it. Removed 3 links to fit my 7.25" wrist and voila, Bob's yer uncle!
> 
> View attachment 15739966
> 
> ...


Enjoy mate! Plus I always like seeing single seconds not fractions of on the dial..makes it very clear and legible with your hour markers..it is a great cushion case..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Enjoy mate! Plus I always like seeing single seconds not fractions of on the dial..makes it very clear and legible with your hour markers..it is a great cushion case..
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thanks Dave!


----------



## Tom Littlefield (Oct 4, 2020)

RussMurray said:


> Just curious, is there such a thing as a "discount code" for Doxa? I'm ready to pull the trigger! Thanks


When I bought my 1200T Professional a couple of years ago from the official Doxa website they had a 20% off sale on this model only. So I paid $2000 for a watch that retailed for $2500.

Maybe they just had a few left, this watch is a limited edition and serial #'d 000/1200. A month or so after I bought it was no longer on the site, So they might have had a few left that they wanted to blow out.

Just got lucky I guess(-;


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Tom Littlefield said:


> When I bought my 1200T Professional a couple of years ago from the official Doxa website they had a 20% off sale on this model only. So I paid $2000 for a watch that retailed for $2500.
> 
> Maybe they just had a few left, this watch is a limited edition and serial #'d 000/1200. A month or so after I bought it was no longer on the site, So they might have had a few left that they wanted to blow out.
> 
> Just got lucky I guess(-;


Lucky is good!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Now I know these Doxas look best on the OEM beads of rice bracelet but I thought why not try it on a strap for ****s & giggles as they say? It kinda works...


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Very nice watch! I think the Caribbean blue dial is extremely versatile and goes well with the orange accents.


----------

